# Toy Fair has started....



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Was this the place that Moebius planned on announcing model kits for the second half of the year? If so, shouldn't be long now.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Is their a link to visit the Toy Fair...love to see the announcements first hand but I'm a few thousand miles away from that action
Mcdee


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

While I am curious about all the nifty models coming out, I really want to see the new toys planned from Star Trek XI!! In Germany, they had an Enterprise toy plus figures!:woohoo:


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Not from the new film, but Diamond Select has the old Mego Bridge Playset on display. They're thinking of reissuing it as part of their "Retro Cloth" Mego/Trek line. Never had one as a kid, might pick one up as an adult!

Let's see, Moebius was going formally announce the Flying Sub, and probably Big Frankie. Maybe the Giant Insect too?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Will Moebius give us updates about the Toy Fair...I tried Googling it but no news whatsoever just a bunch of rubbish and links that went nowhere...I'm dying to see the Big Announcements ...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

No Toy Fair announcements from Toy Fair, but within the next week. Waiting on a couple estimates to finalize, and a license to finalize. But as was spoken earlier, Big Frankie and a Flying Sub are planned for 2nd half of the year. FS will be absolute end of the year, and Gigantic Frankenstein will be approximately July. More news soon....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info...should be finishing up the Invisible Man just in time for Gigantic Frankenstein to dwarf my hobby table...this is going to be one sweet year!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Have you settled on a scale for the flying sub yet?


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Moebius said:


> Gigantic Frankenstein will be approximately July. More news soon....


It's gonna be a great summer!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The Flying Sub is a great idea.That Sci-Fi craft is about as much loved as the Seaview itself,if not more by many modelers.This is just too cool.:woohoo:


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Waiting on a couple estimates to finalize, and a license to finalize.....


A License; that sounds interesting...


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

I'm sure we could form a...committee...to hasten things along. Anybody got a comfy chair or other implement of torture? Perhaps a Celine Dion album?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Just a mention, we were at Toy Fair Sunday and Monday. Got to see the 1:18 and 1:32nd Hot Wheels Batmobiles. The car is dramatically long. What suprised me was how wide the red lines on the 1:18 Batmobile were. Overall pretty nice looking models.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Was there any interesting kit wise?
Chris.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

xr4sam said:


> Perhaps a Celine Dion album?


I'm pretty sure the Geneva Convention has some kind of rule against cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Not much in models. Prepainted figures and diecasts were all over the place. Talked with folks from Airfix and Lindberg/Hawk.I dson't have papers with me, but there was a company doing an incredible prop replica set for Nightmare before Christmas of both figures and sets. Somehow I missed Sideshow, which always had a huge display. McFarlane's stuff was primarily sports figures, with Halo and a few others. The things that caught my eye were the robotics and high tech design, low tech engineering stuff. Digital road racing and RC keeps getting bigger and bigger at the show.
There were reps for the iHobby expo drumming up business for that show, which was a good thing.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Capt. Krik said:


> I'm pretty sure the Geneva Convention has some kind of rule against cruel and unusual punishment.


It would be cruel indeed, but judging from sales figures, not unusual.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Mr. Wabac said:


> It would be cruel indeed, but judging from sales figures, not unusual.


I stand corrected. Well, actually I'm sitting so I sit corrected!


----------

